# Don't you think artwork should be framed?



## Nestoligy (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

I am an artist and I was selling my paintings unframed. At the time it was a cost saving option since I was selling my artwork at very affordable prices.

Now I make my own frames and sell my paintings and original artwork framed only as I feel it enhances the artwork and completes it.

So, what do you think? Would you frame the artwork? Or let your customer decide?


----------



## william_6158 (11 mo ago)

For shows I sometimes frame the work. Try to keep it consistent. Deeper canvases do fine unframe. Some pieces call out for an unusual frame, in which I give the prospective buyer the option to buy it framed. Sometimes I just suggest ideas on an appropriate frame - color, style, width of frame. I try to keep my frame prices low as that is not what I feel the customer is intending to spend money on.


----------



## VickiCoylesjod (11 mo ago)

Hi! It seems that the picture in a well-matched frame in terms of color and style looks much more interesting and attractive to the client. Do not forget that paintings are bought not only by art connoisseurs but also by ordinary people who want to decorate their homes in this way. And such people prefer not to think about which frame to choose for the picture. For such clients, I find excellent inexpensive frames on frameshop.com.au, and I photograph my paintings already in the frame. So that the client immediately understands how it will look on the wall of his house.


----------

